# chamfering inside corners



## Rossraven (Sep 3, 2010)

I need to chamfer @ 45 degrees a rectangle with inside corners. 45 router bit wit bearing leaves a radius in corners. I require crisp 90 degree corners. Does anyone have a suggestion other than chiseling out the corner?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rossraven said:


> I need to chamfer @ 45 degrees a rectangle with inside corners. 45 router bit wit bearing leaves a radius in corners. I require crisp 90 degree corners. Does anyone have a suggestion other than chiseling out the corner?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could use a hack saw, tenon saw, back saw, mill file, flat sanding block, flat rasp, or some type of knife. It's much easier to chamfer before assembly to get crisp corners.












 





.
.


----------



## Rossraven (Sep 3, 2010)

Tx for the reply.
Only problem is this is a rectangular cut out in a solid panel!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

> Does anyone have a suggestion other than chiseling out the corner?


That sounds like a good idea to me...


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd imagine a jig and a decent bandsaw would work too, no?


----------

